# Really cool micro photos (not mine)



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

A friend showed me this link today and it is absolutely amazing!!! Some of the entries into Nikon's International Small World Photomicrography Competition.... http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/10/small_worlds.html

My favorite are the cancer cells, some of the animals, and the fire agate. So cool!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are definitely cool.  That's why I love closeup and macro photography, you see the stuff that is always there, but we can't observe with our own eyes.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing. I like the fire agate best.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

They are amazing.  I couldn't stop looking at the flea.


----------

